# my little furries :)



## amymay01 (Sep 30, 2011)

having another nap sooty and sweep 










this was taken a month ago theyve dobled in size now with a lovely winter coat:thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what lovely polecats, can i ask are they hobs, or just Big Jills. (its hard to tell from picture


----------



## amymay01 (Sep 30, 2011)

thank you there both hobs, brothers  what do you have hun?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thought so  I have a mix, of boys and girls, Dark polecat Dark eyed white, silver


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

they are lovely


----------



## amymay01 (Sep 30, 2011)

ahhh lovely Id love to have more its just the space ......and I dont think the husband would tolerate any more animals


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

here is a few


----------



## amymay01 (Sep 30, 2011)

there lovely  make mine look like total monsters lol Your dark is stunning ...as are all of them


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

heres a kit of this year Tico and his uncle


----------



## amymay01 (Sep 30, 2011)

there beautiful  making me broody lol was at the orrset country show few months back and a guy there had his working ferrets and had some blue eyed white kits for sale which id never seen before they were so lovely if id had the space at the time would have brought a pair .....need a bigger house damm it:mad2:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

amymay01 said:


> there beautiful  making me broody lol was at the orrset country show few months back and a guy there had his working ferrets and had some blue eyed white kits for sale which id never seen before they were so lovely if id had the space at the time would have brought a pair .....need a bigger house damm it:mad2:


Dark eyed white/Blue eyed whites are beautiful I hope to have a litter next year


----------

